# Starter Lizardmen army



## Lone (Sep 6, 2007)

So I've decided on Lizardmen for my first WHFB army. 

I currently have 2 regiments of Saurus warriors. Next up is the Slann Mage Priest.


What else should I get? Any help appreciated.

Also thinking of making a Red Host army.


----------



## Spector (Dec 30, 2007)

Skinks are amazing, you will likely want atleast 2-3 units of 10. For specials, Krox or Saurus Cav are both very good, as are Terradons. For Rares, a unit of 3 Salamander Hunting Packs is definitely recommended.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I think the Slann may be a bit premature.... You'll need a 'hero' level character to playtest the army while it grows... A Scar Vet and a Skink Priest would do nicely...

You'll also want to pick up some skinks... About 20 is a good number for most small to medium sized armies and they work very well with Saurus. Also think about a special and rare choice for your army. Kroxigor and Terradons are pretty popular and fun, too, as are Salamanders and Stegadons. 

Most every list will have multiple units of Skinks and Saurus... Your other choices, especially the Lords/Heroes, will define the army. Pick what you like, but try to ensure that you have a 'legal' army with each purchase... 

Cheers!


----------



## Lone (Sep 6, 2007)

Been reading up on the lord choices. Think I'm going to go with a Saurus Oldblood (w/ Carnosaur later on) because I like melee more than spellcasting.


Maybe a Saurus Scar-Veteran to start off with while I learn the ropes ^.^


----------



## Spector (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd suggest shooting for around 1000 points to start off, seeing what you like/dislike, and then moving up the ladder towards 2000 points. Eventually you'll want to get a Slann anyways, as the guys are just insanely powerful and they offer a good change of pace from a melee oriented army.


----------



## Lone (Sep 6, 2007)

yea it doesn't seem worth if for a low point army at 350pts. minimum. 

I'll wait till I have a nice sizeable force.


----------



## Spector (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, if you get to around 500 points you can start playing Warbands rules.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

save the slann for big battles. lots of skinks, steggadons are great, small unit of and a must have a unit of kroxigor and saurus cavalry


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

Chameleon skinks are a great choice for one of your special slots. You can use them to block marches, harass units and even take out a dragon (if your lucky)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Lizardmen are one of the few armies that actually can do well with a single choppy character running around by himself. There's some magic item with "Jaguar" somewhere in the name that makes them M9, and it's not hard to make Scar Veterans able to clear an entire rank in combat without breaking a sweat. Just position him to flank a unit, and watch him eat 'em-- even elite infantry have trouble with that trick, in my experience. My Black Orcs couldn't quite handle it, and the only thing that's saved my Phoenix Guard have been the fact that they strike first and cause fear, so the character takes a couple hits before he clears a rank.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

The above scar vet is one of the best characters you can take. A MV9 combat beast is hard to deal with, and he can join a unit for protection and then charge out and get all choppy .
run at least a couple of skink units, there handy but need to be used well so the earlier you start the easier it will be to get the hang of them. They are expendable, but u should never leave them for no reason. 
A pair of lvl2 skink priests are a good idea, as they will give you a nice base of magical defense and the Lore of heavens actually works really well with them.
Later on the oldblood on carnosaur is a great buy as well, not just because the model is awesome but its a nasty combat beast and is scarty to face.
Kroxigor are very hard, units of 3 or 4 are ideal. If they get the charge off they will mince most things and they only really worry about static combat bonus.
Cameleon skinks are good, very annoying for many armies to face, And salamanders/teradons andsaurus coldone riders can all find there place in the army quite nicely


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Lone, I play lizardmen for fantasy. I have about 3000 points and have been playing them for about 10 years.

Good start with the 2 blocks of saurus. Next I would suggest getting two boxes of skinks. They make great harassing units to whittle down units until the saurus can get into cc with them and destroy them. Skinks can either have blowpipes or javs and shields. I would go with mostly blowpipes but a unit of savs and shields are great later on especially to screen kroxigors.

For characters, pick up at least a saurus hero, give him a the jaguar charm and a great weapon, put him in a unit for protection than jump him out at small elite units, like chariots, strength 7, bye bye chariot. Be careful as even with all his attacks he can still lose combat resolution very easily. Another hero choice would be another saurus just to keep in a unit to add a little more punch, or a skink priest for some magic.

After that I would get a unit of two salamanders for shooting and protecting flanks, followed by maybe a unit of three or four kroxigors.

Good luck with the list, if you need any other advice give me a shout.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You should probably grab at least one skink preist just for a little bit of protection from magic, load him up as a spell caddie with dispel scrolls and that should protect your units from 2 spells per game that would otherwise have hurt.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i would go for a more magic army for Lizardmen as that is what they do best so get 1 or 2 skink priests and leave the slaan for a couple of thousand points.
The saurus are good and i definatly agree with the skinks.
i would take Saurus cavalry for specials and a salamander hunting pack 4 rares.


----------

